# Help please.



## D.Miller (Apr 3, 2008)

Help to find an old shipmate.

James Chadwick was the Marconi on the good ship 'John W MacKay' (cableship) when I was 3rd mate aboard from 69 to 72.

An educated, urbane complete piss-head you could not have sailed with a better man. Many and many a night, after coming off watch at 24:00 I would happen to the shack, which was on the boatdeck just forward of the funnel on that ship, and share a Tennants or two. Good memories of years long gone - the best perhaps getting the girls ashore in Curacao before the Old Man got up. Happy days.

Any infor would be most welcome. Thank you.

David


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

If he was J. CHadwick I can't find him in the May-June 1975 appointments list, David.
The only Chadwicks are P. G., on the Texaco Copenhagen and E., on leave from Liverpool depot.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## D.Miller (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Gentlemen.

He was James for sure though what his 'proper' initials were I have no idea. He came from Dublin which may ring a bell with someone.

In my innocence it never occured to me that all Marconies were not directly Marconies but the concept of direct employment rings true with the John W Mackay which did about everything differently from others.

I'm glad you were aboard of her R651400 - she was indeed a lovely ship, the happiest I ever sailed on and the only one that I can remember with the Radio Office where it should have been in lone splendor on the boat deck, all varnished and pretty.

David


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

She sat for a long time on the Thames near Greenwich, somewhere I have a slide of her there, but blowed if I can find it.

She was a classic looking vessel, and a delight to behold. Such a shame she was scrapped, she should have been recycled as a submarine cable and comms museum there - Greenwich is a tad more accessible than Porthcurno !


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

*cable ship*

That was'nt that "cable ship" in that movie "A Prayer for the Dying" with Bob Hoskins and Micky Rouke was it ? that was filmed in london
All the best
Hughesy


----------

